# Near Toronto?



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

I notice there are quite a few people on SAS from Toronto. There's been talk about getting together in the Toronto thread but it never seems to happen for whatever reason. :um 

So I figured I start a new thread to see just how many SAS people from TO or in the GTA and surrounding areas would be interested in getting together. Nothing extravagant. It could be something simple like going out for coffee at a Tims. 

If anyone is interested either post a reply or PM me. :yes


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm sort of "near" (as in about an hour away) but I don't know if I could get there just to go for some coffee. I don't have a car either.


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

Sure, I'd go for it.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

......


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: re: Near Toronto?*



Zephyr said:


> I'm sort of "near" (as in about an hour away) but I don't know if I could get there just to go for some coffee. I don't have a car either.


 In the other thread someone suggested boston pizza. Would you be willing to go to Toronto for that?


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Near Toronto?*



dez said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sort of "near" (as in about an hour away) but I don't know if I could get there just to go for some coffee. I don't have a car either.
> ...


Yeah, Boston Pizza's pretty good. The transportation thing remains a problem.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: re: Near Toronto?*



Tasha23 said:


> I think I'd show up if someone my age were to attend, and if I'm out of my messed up sleeping hours.


I know a SASer here fairly close to your age that will be going.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: re: Near Toronto?*



Zephyr said:


> dez said:
> 
> 
> > Zephyr said:
> ...


 Alright. I don't know what to say about transporation though. :stu


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: re: Near Toronto?*



dez said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > dez said:
> ...


 Maybe depending on what we're doing and on how many people would like to go I suppose doing a carpool is an option.


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

Well, Id think I'd be willing to do it during the summer when I'm not in school.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Near Toronto?*



dez said:


> dez said:
> 
> 
> > Zephyr said:
> ...


Yeah I might be up for that. I don't know if there's many people around here from sas though.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

i would go as well.


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

Sounds interesting 8) Im in the GTA.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Anyone have any suggestions for a simple activity other than pizza and coffee?


----------



## Nameless Loner (Dec 21, 2006)

dez said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for a simple activity other than pizza and coffee?


Maybe a Rap's game or movies?


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

^^ I'm with Ray, I am soooo for going to a Raptors game, or even going over to each others' houses and watching the game on TV. I wouldn't go for a bar get-together, I get weird when I'm drunk. :lol


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

What about those of us who hate basketball? I think a movie might be a much better idea.


----------



## Nameless Loner (Dec 21, 2006)

0rchid said:


> I get weird when I'm drunk. :lol


Weird? How weird? :lol


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

A Raps game seems ok but to be honest I'm not that into basketball myself.









The movie idea seems alright as well. I suppose the issue is choosing an activity that is suited to the amount of people that are willing to attend. So it seems it depends on how many of us will be meeting up.

So with that in mind, between this thread and PMs about 7 people would like to give this a try while some others are interested but either have a time restraint, transportation issue, etc.

Thinking up an activity suited for 5 people or more seems reasonable. At least for now.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

... then again....if anyone disagrees.... feel free to make suggestions lol


----------



## Nameless Loner (Dec 21, 2006)

dez said:


> ... then again....if anyone disagrees.... feel free to make suggestions lol


Hm maybe a pool hall? There are a ton here in Mississauga and I know there is one right beside MAC but not sure how many of you would drive all the way down to the Hammer.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I live near toronto sorta, hour and a half out. Im just scared of meeting other SAers though.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Hey everyone,

I'm at the U of T campus. Anyone up for a meeting at a cafe or bar?

See y'all,
Vince


----------



## dibilus (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm in Toronto too and a Raps game would be great. But i'm somewhat scared of meeting other SAS people, especially when they are not around my age.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: re: Near Toronto?*



dibilus said:


> But i'm somewhat scared of meeting other SAS people, especially when they are not around my age.


 I think there are quite a few around your age. Although I understand if your nervous to meet other SAS people. It could be worth it though


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Nameless Loner said:


> dez said:
> 
> 
> > ... then again....if anyone disagrees.... feel free to make suggestions lol
> ...


I wouldn't mind Pool. Although I haven't played much myself.


----------



## niko (Jul 2, 2005)

....


----------



## Nameless Loner (Dec 21, 2006)

dez said:


> I wouldn't mind Pool. Although I haven't played much myself.


I actually pretty much suck at pool. I have lost to girls (not that there is anything wrong with that) but it's kinda sad when they think I lost to them on purpose when I was actually trying. :lol


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Ok, I'm thinking since this is a social phobia get together the event shouldn't be too overwhelmingly social. At least not the first time. It'd be awful if people were even more uncomfortable than they already may feel for meeting up. So I'm wandering back to the coffee idea or something simple for the first meeting. Otherwise it may never happen. :um

We need dates. Any suggestions? Maybe on a weekend?


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

I am definitely ok with meeting for either coffee or pizza or a movie (not that I wouldn't show up if it's pool). My schedule is pretty open (haha). I am in toronto so it doesn't matter where we meet as long as it's ttc accessible.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Yeah I like the pool idea. :b


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

> 0rchid wrote:
> I get weird when I'm drunk. Laughing
> 
> Weird? How weird? Laughing


Haha, don't want to talk about it? I do not drink anymore!

How's about meeting up at somebody's house, preferably their own home (aka no parents) and then deciding from there what to do. I feel like there's always startups of gatherings and such but nothing ever happens. I guess it's anxiety huh? :lol

You guys don't like bball? Boo. Somebody want to go with me?


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: re: Near Toronto?*



0rchid said:


> How's about meeting up at somebody's house, preferably their own home (aka no parents) and then deciding from there what to do. I feel like there's always startups of gatherings and such but nothing ever happens. I guess it's anxiety huh? :lol


 That sounds good. From there we can decide where to go or what to do. :yes


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

With March break being next week it may be easier to get together during that time. That is if no one else has any major plans for the spring break? I'm good since I don't have much of a life.


----------



## BatDan17 (Mar 11, 2007)

Im in Burlington, 30 mins south of Toronto on the Q.E!

If anyone wants to hang or just go out for coffee let me know.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

If anyone's around U of T (downtown) and wants to meet over coffee, or if you don't drink coffee, at a casual restaurant, send me a PM


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: re: Near Toronto?*



dez said:


> 0rchid said:
> 
> 
> > How's about meeting up at somebody's house, preferably their own home (aka no parents) and then deciding from there what to do. I feel like there's always startups of gatherings and such but nothing ever happens. I guess it's anxiety huh? :lol
> ...


 For now the date will be will be Thursday May 17th. The time will be sometime in the afternoon. However, the place is still undecided. If anyone is willing to have the meetup take place at their pad either respond or PM me!


----------



## iggypop (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow can i come?


----------



## Nameless Loner (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: re: Near Toronto?*



dez said:


> dez said:
> 
> 
> > 0rchid said:
> ...


So what's the status? I haven't logged in for quite some time. What about we make the meeting place in Mississauga unless if some people have problems with the commute... Don't want to sound like an *** but I'm kinda too lazy to drive downtown. :b We can meet at a Timmy's or something and decide what to do from there. Maybe catch a movie? Something inexpensive.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

i plan on attending this meetup too. i am in central toronto though so i would prefer to meet somewhere more central than mississauga. meeting at a coffee shop sounds good.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

I might consider coming.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Update... the meeting will be at the Tim Hortons on Yonge & Eglinton at 3PM on Thrusday May 17th. If you wanna come just post here saying you'll show up or send me a PM.


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

^^Wait so how's coming?


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

0rchid said:


> ^^Wait so how's coming?


the count is five people. It's up to them if they decide to reveal who they are here. If anyone else wants to come they're free to join us. 

Btw way, directions: The Tim Hortons we're meeting at is on Yonge and Eglinton. It is just south of Eglinton on Yonge street on the East side of Yonge.


----------



## mindfulgirl (May 7, 2007)

So how did your get-together go? Did many people show up?


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Meh.. it was alright. Hopefully the next one will be even better.


----------

